# my 2 1/2 year old hasn't peed in 20 hours



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

what should I do?

She had a very difficult bowel movement yesterday and since then she has not gone near the potty. I've begged, pleaded, bribed and everything.
She has eaten lunch and breakfast and some juice/water. Her spirits are ok and her energy level is ok. She wants to be in my arms and says she doesn't have to go.

I called my doc's office and the doc is in a training, the receptionist said to go ahead and take her to the ER. I don't know what to do.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

if the rest of her behavior is normal, then push liquids. she'll have to go eventually. my dd with potty training, at about 3--she could go 24 hours plus wihtout peeing when she was being headstrong, and that is after I totally backed off and put her back in a pullup or diaper. when i told our doctor about it, she said it's a control thing, or if they have a bad bathroom experience they hold it because of fear. eventually though she will go and will feel the relief and it should get better. I wouldn't bother with the ER yet anyways. hang in there. try putting her in a warm bath, that usually does it.


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

I agree, push liquids (but don't say that it will help her pee - don't even mention it) and try a warm bath.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twocoolboys* 
I agree, push liquids (but don't say that it will help her pee - don't even mention it) and try a warm bath.

exactly! don't talk about peeing or even THINK it rofl. they pick up on your anxiety and it makes it worse...especially if they're stubborn or headstrong in nature to begin with







good luck!


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

Lots of liquids, whatever you can get in here. And a warm bath, let her go in there if need be.


----------

